
Python 3’s Marketing Problem - niyazpk
http://teddziuba.com/post/26426290981/python-3s-marketing-problem
======
lutusp
The article misses a key point: people aren't going to migrate to Python 3
unless and until the most common libraries have been ported over.

About a year ago I tried to mass-upgrade my many Python apps to 3, only to
discover that about half of them required one or another library that was
unavailable in 3 (and remain unavailable).

To me, the syntax and other changes are a small issue compared to the fact
that many of my apps would simply stop working, and with no recourse.

